# Manufacturer Plates S3 spotted today in Chicago



## BlkMkVGTi (Aug 5, 2006)

First off, sorry for the bad pic. I was barely able to snap it while briefly stopped at a light.

Simply posting to note that seeing this car in person pushed me over the edge to 100% want this car. I've been following the MQB progress a bit and having seen pictures, reviews and pricing estimates, this car was beginning to seem like a perfect fit for my upcoming purchase this fall to move to an AWD for snow.

So yes, it looks incredible in person, especially in Estoril Blue. Do want.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

prob another euro spec car that Audi HQ brought over here with MPI and headlights without the yellow reflector thing? 

I thought Estoril blue is a bit darker, hard to tell from the picture. If that's the sepang then I'm looking at my future car.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm reasonably certain that's Sepang Blue. I'm also reasonably certain that's a US car based on the brake light pattern.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlkMkVGTi (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, it may actually be Sepang Blue. I was basing my guess off of a Euro Spec sheet I just looked at which only appeared to have Estoril Blue and Scuba Blue Metallic as options.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

drool


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Nice job snagging a pic. What does it indicate that this is spotted?

Looks like sport seats, fwiw, but I suppose that's to be expected?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I sort of expect that this is the NAIAS car. Wish we could make out the seat stitching color.


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow it looks amazing! No other color compares to Sepang Blue in my opinion. I'm so tempted to wait it out for the S3 but I think it's a little out of my price range


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sweet pic....the quad exhaust really set the car off!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Nice photo grab.

Love the Sepang Blue.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

BlkMkVGTi said:


> First off, sorry for the bad pic. I was barely able to snap it while briefly stopped at a light.




well done, paparazzi!
I have a 335D too, in lemans blue, which is similar to sepang.

what's in the turn lane, a skunk?
the S3 is gonna be very tempting.
cheers


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So THAT's what it'll look like when people are behind me once I get mine, thanks! :laugh:

Seriously though, thanks for this pic. It gives a nice idea of what Sepang will look like in everyday conditions out on the road, not just the sunny day dealer photos or under the lighting of an auto show.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm reasonably certain that's Sepang Blue. I'm also reasonably certain that's a US car based on the brake light pattern.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


this ^


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

I can confirm that the S3 in the photo is indeed a US-spec version, journalist test car.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BEM10001 said:


> I can confirm that the S3 in the photo is indeed a US-spec version, journalist test car.


Have you driven or ridden in it?

I'm not sure I understand why they're letting journalists get their hands on it if they're showing no real intention of releasing details about the car. I can't imagine they'd like the chances of an embargo being blown.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Dan Halen said:


> Have you driven or ridden in it?
> 
> I'm not sure I understand why they're letting journalists get their hands on it if they're showing no real intention of releasing details about the car. I can't imagine they'd like the chances of an embargo being blown.


Sadly no. Got the info from a guy who knows a guy  Seriously though, I spoke with a local Audi official and that was what I was told. If they don't want it in the press, though, it's not hard to keep it quiet. Yes, you get random photos from folks like we got here. But it's really not complicated to write up a binding legal doc to the effect of "you can drive if and only if you agree not to publish review until such and such a mutually agreed upon date. otherwise don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out."


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow, look at the size of that infotainment screen


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, look at the size of that infotainment screen


I had to go back and look at it, even then I said,"what the?!" Haha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

I keep going back to look at this pic. I've got money down on a car and this is getting me excited!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I keep going back to look at this pic. I've got money down on a car and this is getting me excited!


lol, nice, congrats. 
good luck with the WAITING thing. 
r u ordering mag ride Greg?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I keep going back to look at this pic. I've got money down on a car and this is getting me excited!


x2, brother... x2.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I keep going back to look at this pic. I've got money down on a car and this is getting me excited!





Dan Halen said:


> x2, brother... x2.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


x3


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Zorro83 said:


> Sweet pic....the quad exhaust really set the car off!


from my powers of deduction, the S3 and A3 2.0t quattro rear bumper is the same (painted area) and the plastic valance around the exhaust is interchangeable. Making it very easy to swap the valance and make an aftermarket exhaust system with quad tips.

this may or may not be in the process right now for my incoming car


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

ProjectA3 said:


> from my powers of deduction, the S3 and A3 2.0t quattro rear bumper is the same (painted area) and the plastic valance around the exhaust is interchangeable. Making it very easy to swap the valance and make an aftermarket exhaust system with quad tips.
> 
> this may or may not be in the process right now for my incoming car


For the second time, just cancel it. And get an s3 in August. Save yourself a lot of time and money and energy.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

BlkMkVGTi said:


> First off, sorry for the bad pic. I was barely able to snap it while briefly stopped at a light.
> 
> Simply posting to note that seeing this car in person pushed me over the edge to 100% want this car. I've been following the MQB progress a bit and having seen pictures, reviews and pricing estimates, this car was beginning to seem like a perfect fit for my upcoming purchase this fall to move to an AWD for snow.
> 
> So yes, it looks incredible in person, especially in Estoril Blue. Do want.


Wow that is some rear end. I've stated before that I think the weakest part of audi's design language are their rear ends.. but man, that arse! Prob the best rear end that isn't an R8. Almost enough to give me a pause in my current car search.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The DarkSide said:


> Wow that is some rear end. I've stated before that I think the weakest part of audi's design language are their rear ends.. but man, that arse! Prob the best rear end that isn't an R8. Almost enough to give me a pause in my current car search.


Yeah... I'm still not there yet.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah... I'm still not there yet.


What.. not in love with the rear end or not going to pause your car search? :laugh:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

He's a troublemaker that one....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> For the second time, just cancel it. And get an s3 in August. Save yourself a lot of time and money and energy.


If he wanted to spend R8 money, I imagine he'd just get an R8. :laugh: 



The DarkSide said:


> What.. *not in love with the rear end* or not going to pause your car search? :laugh:


That.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

The DarkSide said:


> Wow that is some rear end. I've stated before that I think the weakest part of audi's design language are their rear ends.. but man, that arse! Prob the best rear end that isn't an R8. Almost enough to give me a pause in my current car search.


I agree with you, but I think I like it because it's an S car. The S's are always wider and more aggressive looking. The combination of the slightly flared wheel arches, quad exhaust, and slightly lowered suspension always do it for me. The small lip spoiler they added to the S3 on the trunk helps a lot with making the lines more aggressive as well. I may have said this before, but seeing this car out on the street like this makes me like it more, it gives you an idea of real world proportions and looks instead of the unnatural light of an auto show and being up on a podium.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Never thought I'd say this...but the black in these photos looks awfully good. That said I don't think I could ever own a black car, let alone one with a black interior.

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=newcc&csDlId=&csDgId=&listingId=601229819&listingRecNum=74&criteria=feedSegId%3D28705%26rpp%3D50%26isDealerGrouping%3Dfalse%26sf2Nm%3Dlocation%26requestorTrackingInfo%3DRTB_SEARCH%26sf1Nm%3Dprice%26sf2Dir%3DASC%26stkTypId%3D28880%26PMmt%3D1-1-0%26rn%3D50%26zc%3D08055%26rd%3D100000%26crSrtFlds%3DstkTypId-feedSegId-mkId-mdId%26mdId%3D20591%26stkTyp%3DN%26mkId%3D20049%26drvTrnId%3D27102%26sf1Dir%3DDESC&aff=national&listType=1

And, what is the switch blank for here?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It could be a couple of things. Just the first three hits for "A3 8V headlamp switch" on eBay have me scratching my head:

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Audi-A3-8V-H...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1c3e125c11

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Audi-A3-8V-H...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1c3e125c2b

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Audi-A3-8V-H...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1c3e125c4e

We shouldn't see that third one here in the US if the description is accurate. The thing in the top right corner is a bit strange, anyhow.

As for the first two, no clue what the difference is between -G and -L suffixes, other than the obvious button graphic.

Also... hey, look! We get a parking light feature standard! No need to swap switches! Maybe Audi's been doing it that way for a while. I come from the VW world where it's not done properly for US cars. We also get rear fog lamps by default on the A3, no?

... and finally, I still maintain that the whole switch assembly just looks cheap.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

davewg said:


> Never thought I'd say this...but the black in these photos looks awfully good. That said I don't think I could ever own a black car, let alone one with a black interior.
> 
> 
> And, what is the switch blank for here?



So I'm just going with the knowledge of my wife's Q5 here, those two buttons on the left side are front and rear fogs on her car. My guess is the blank means no rear fog.

Actually, it could be rear fog with no front fogs after looking at a lot of the cars for sale on cars.com without them.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> We also get rear fog lamps by default on the A3, no?


That would be nice, but I don't recall seeing it specified anywhere....



Dan Halen said:


> ... and finally, I still maintain that the whole switch assembly just looks cheap.


My thought exactly - it definitely looks cheap. By contrast here is the switch from our _Dodge_.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

jrwamp said:


> So I'm just going with the knowledge of my wife's Q5 here, those two buttons on the left side are front and rear fogs on her car. My guess is the blank means no rear fog.


Yeah, I think you're right especially because one of the Ebay links Brian posted the switch clearly looks like another fog light icon.

Wonder than if we are getting rear fogs, or if in the US if you activate the front it also switches on the rear.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

davewg said:


> Yeah, I think you're right especially because one of the Ebay links Brian posted the switch clearly looks like another fog light icon.
> 
> Wonder than if we are getting rear fogs, or if in the US if you activate the front it also switches on the rear.


My guess is they'll stay separate. I just wonder if that means all A3/S3's will not get rear fogs, or whether it's based on trim. Odd considering every other Audi has rear fogs as do most of the luxury German brands. Maybe this is a little cost cutting measure though considering there's no law for them in the States.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Wonder than if we are getting rear fogs, or if in the US if you activate the front it also switches on the rear.


The icon on the lower button is for the rear fog lamp. If you look at the switch in my current car as a comparison, it starts to come together.










For the MkV, the fog lamps are controlled by pulling out on the switch when it's in an appropriate position- parking lamps or full lamps, but not auto. One pull gets front fogs, and the second pull gets rear fogs. It's sort of like the detent in the window switch for one-touch up and down. At least in the MkV, use of rear fog lamps first requires use of front fog lamps.

I suppose the "all-weather" looking icon on one of the three eBay switches is just a different nomenclature for a different region? Or maybe that's the switch we get with LED headlamps, since the LEDs have an all-weather type functionality that is supposed to negate the need for fog lamps? The auction said xenon, but... who knows.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Ahh....makes total sense now. I missed that the lower right icon on the main switch was for the (front) fogs.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Well took the plunge and put down my ordering deposit for an S3 with my MAS sales rep. Now comes the long wait ..


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

congrats! How did you spec it?


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Zorro83 said:


> congrats! How did you spec it?


I couldnt do that given they dont have any of the order guides, what I did is secure my slot for a future order at military pricing when I move back to the states this year in August. Audi's military sales stipulate you have to be residing overseas for 30 days or more consecutively to be eligible to purchase so as long as I get my deposit in before I set foot on U.S. soil I can still order the vehicle at 1% over invoice while living in the states. This explains my last remark of "now comes the long wait."


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

davewg said:


> Never thought I'd say this...but the black in these photos looks awfully good. That said I don't think I could ever own a black car, let alone one with a black interior.
> 
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp?tracktype=newcc&csDlId=&csDgId=&listingId=601229819&listingRecNum=74&criteria=feedSegId%3D28705%26rpp%3D50%26isDealerGrouping%3Dfalse%26sf2Nm%3Dlocation%26requestorTrackingInfo%3DRTB_SEARCH%26sf1Nm%3Dprice%26sf2Dir%3DASC%26stkTypId%3D28880%26PMmt%3D1-1-0%26rn%3D50%26zc%3D08055%26rd%3D100000%26crSrtFlds%3DstkTypId-feedSegId-mkId-mdId%26mdId%3D20591%26stkTyp%3DN%26mkId%3D20049%26drvTrnId%3D27102%26sf1Dir%3DDESC&aff=national&listType=1
> 
> And, what is the switch blank for here?


So, I think this was already settled by us in here, but I got the official word at the A3 launch that it's equipped with rear fog but not front fog. So that's what's blanked out. Even pushed the button. :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Audi Exchange posted a Sepang Blue S3 on their G+ page today. If this is the same car, it's actually not US spec. Either way, I misspoke in a previous post where I stated it's a US spec car based on the brake lamp pattern. It's the turn signal pattern (and color) that serves as the differentiating trait, not the brake lamp pattern.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Photo courtesy of Audi Exchange:










Daaaaaamn!


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello my future car, now give me 1.21 jiggawatts!


----------



## Audi Exchange (Feb 8, 2012)

Yea it was a Euro model. It also had blue stitching on the interior, which looked amazing. It had Audi Exclusive badging on the doors as well. We will be posting a full gallery tomorrow at facebook.com/audiexchange


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Sounds like it was the auto show car... :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

More photos: https://plus.google.com/114235144369204949622/posts/3qZumDzEvBd

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> More photos: https://plus.google.com/114235144369204949622/posts/3qZumDzEvBd
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

looks so good. 

got my nyias tickets yesterday so i'll finally get to see this thing in a few weeks.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So I think if I were to go Exclusive on paint, it'd have to be Suzuka Grey. I just love the subtle difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

I will say that we had an S4 long term car a few years ago that was Suzuka. I have *never* gotten more second looks and positive comments on a car's paint color than with that car. The Samoa Orange TT that we turned back in a few months ago came close, and a Sepang Blue V10 R8 got more attention in general, but... R8. The Suzuka Grey car got a lot of people looking at it, and a lot of questions on "what is that" from car guy type people.

I love the color.

-Tim


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I just couldn't do Suzuka Grey without a black optics trim. Considering black optics doesn't even exist in Europe for the sedan, I think it's safe to say we won't be getting it. A shame, really... oh well.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I will say that we had an S4 long term car a few years ago that was Suzuka. I have *never* gotten more second looks and positive comments on a car's paint color than with that car. The Samoa Orange TT that we turned back in a few months ago came close, and a Sepang Blue V10 R8 got more attention in general, but... R8. The Suzuka Grey car got a lot of people looking at it, and a lot of questions on "what is that" from car guy type people.
> 
> I love the color.
> 
> -Tim


I totally agree, the double takes alone from people would be worth it. A guy that shows up to one of the local Cars & Coffee's close to me has a Suzuka TT-RS and you constantly find yourself staring at it trying to figure out what's 'off' about it....in a good way.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I just couldn't do Suzuka Grey without a black optics trim. Considering black optics doesn't even exist in Europe for the sedan, I think it's safe to say we won't be getting it. A shame, really... oh well.


My thoughts exactly, the only way I would go with a white or Suzuka would be with black optics. Although it looks like a black optics will exist in Europe based on the Audi Germany configurator:

http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/a3/s3-limousine.html#page=/de/brand/de/neuwagen/a3/s3-limousine/aussenfarben-felgen/ausstattungspakete.html

If you google translate the site, the option under Design Packages is called "High-gloss package Audi exclusive black." I'm unfortunately making the decision harder for myself. :facepalm:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Son of a whore. So it does exist, they've just not opened it to the UK and may not open it to us.

I imagine we'll be able to get our hands on the front grille trio for $1,000 or so from an importer, so that would just leave the window trim and the rear diffuser. I'd be likely to just have the window trim wrapped it matte vinyl if it bothered me enough, I guess.

Knowing what we'd have to pay for just the front grilles, I'd tick the box for black optics at anything less than $1,000 if offered, more than likely.

Availability of black optics really would affect my paint color decision.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Dan Halen said:


> Son of a whore. So it does exist, they've just not opened it to the UK and may not open it to us.


Dan it's safe to say that AoA is out to get all of us.... :laugh:


I came across this on Audizine. Apperently someone in Florida is rolling around in one  S3.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

JOES1.8T said:


> Dan it's safe to say that AoA is out to get all of us.... :laugh:
> 
> 
> I came across this on Audizine. Apperently someone in Florida is rolling around in one  S3.


And now I want Sepang again...

Great find! With the amber reflectors it looks like a legitimate US spec car too, complete with normal Florida plates and not the Michigan manufacturer ones. I'm intrigued.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Yep...saw the AZ posting too.

Sepang does look awesome...but black optics.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

JOES1.8T said:


> Dan it's safe to say that AoA is out to get all of us.... :laugh:
> 
> 
> I came across this on Audizine. Apperently someone in Florida is rolling around in one  S3.



Thanks. Yeah, Dave sent that to me.

FL# BQP Y60 is registered to a 2014 PORSCHE 911 TURBO/TURBO S.

I sure do wish I had the VIN so I could go ahead and get an insurance quote as that's a US-spec car.

-Cart, looking for its horse


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

i wonder if the aftermarket can come up with a good rear diffuser for the regular A3....like a carbon fiber type deal or something. The one on the S3 looks great though :thumbup:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Thanks. Yeah, Dave sent that to me.
> 
> FL# BQP Y60 is registered to a 2014 PORSCHE 911 TURBO/TURBO S.


Nice detective work, but I don't want to know how you found that out...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Nice detective work, but I don't want to know how you found that out...


Carfax allows you to search by registration sequence with a known state.

Florida has a "Manufacturer" registration where that identifier replaces "Sunshine State" on the bottom of the plate. One would expect a true manufacturer fleet car to have such a plate, but maybe they have a way around that or someone at the Florida DMV screwed up. At least for standard issue plates, the plate follows the owner rather than the car in Florida, but manufacturers may get a special provision that allows them to plate a car with a plate from a stash at will. Carfax wouldn't pick that up; it would pick up only what was submitted in the registration documentation.

That said, I don't think they'd really have the ability to plate multiple makes with the same plate. BQP Y60, for example, should be relegated to Porsche North America were it registered for a Porsche fleet use. Maybe someone just grabbed a random plate and banked on not getting pulled over and/or scanned while in the car (A bright blue S3, that you're likely driving for the first time?! Maybe not a safe risk, though if you last drove a 911, meh. :laugh: ). 

I sort of think this car is legally registered to a private(ish) owner who has ties to Porsche and Audi in the area, and the CarFax record just hasn't caught up. I've found prior cars on the registration record on CarFax in some of my searches in the past where the plate follows the owner and the owner has recently transferred the plate. Florida is only up to the high CRx x## or CSx x## range right now, so the plate on that S3 isn't that old; chances are, that 2014 911 was its first home.

I just want the damn VIN.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> manufacturers may get a special provision that allows them to plate a car with a plate from a stash at will.


Depending on the state and some other things, this is basically exactly what happens. Manufacturers have some cars that are "manufacturer" plates that are in press fleets, where usually the plates are tied to that car. Some are in test fleets, and some states allow "headquarters" plates (VA does this) where the MFR can have a pool of plates that they can place on different cars at need so they're not necessarily tied to one car.

I may or may not have been involved in a situation with a car with an "HQ" plate on it at one point that left some nice police officers very confused. 

-Tim


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Depending on the state and some other things, this is basically exactly what happens. Manufacturers have some cars that are "manufacturer" plates that are in press fleets, where usually the plates are tied to that car. Some are in test fleets, and some states allow "headquarters" plates (VA does this) where the MFR can have a pool of plates that they can place on different cars at need so they're not necessarily tied to one car.
> 
> I may or may not have been involved in a situation with a car with an "HQ" plate on it at one point that left some nice police officers very confused.
> 
> -Tim


I'm sure they were very IR8.

I'll see myself out...


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

@Dan and @Tim

Good info to know. I sort of assumed Carfax was involved in some way; didn't realize you could do a plate search.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I was just looking at the AZ S3 pics again and noticed the (lack of) ride height. If that's how our cars will really be set up, I am beyond happy.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

any word on whether the black optics package will be available on the S3?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

See posts 53 to 56 in this thread. That's all we've got- blatant speculation.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm sure they were very IR8.
> 
> I'll see myself out...



Somebody had some 'splainin to do. Let's just say that. 

Not nearly as bad as when someone else who works for VMG got a speeding ticket in a German spec, pre-production TTRS. That didn't even have a VIN in the windshield....

-Tim


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I was just looking at the AZ S3 pics again and noticed the (lack of) ride height. If that's how our cars will really be set up, I am beyond happy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I just went back and did the same, and am in full agreement. Looks much better than the stock A3 ride height.

In other news, although it was dark, I saw an A3 last night and I can for one say that the front LED accents and the rear LED tail lamps look fantastic.

No pictures as he beat the yellow light we were approaching and I didn't.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I was just looking at the AZ S3 pics again and noticed the (lack of) ride height. If that's how our cars will really be set up, I am beyond happy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

...those headlights tho... ugh. Why couldnt they put the amber reflector in the bumper vs the headlight housing.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm over the reflector thing, it is what we get. It actually doesn't look too bad on the sepang blue. Does it make the car that much more visible? Hmmm this silhouette shape of a vehicle doesn't give off any strong reflection from the front corner, I think I can drive right through.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

twenzel said:


> ...those headlights tho... ugh. Why couldnt they put the amber reflector in the bumper vs the headlight housing.


Honestly I'd rather have it in the housing, it looks less out of place than a random orange reflector hanging out on the bumper in a sea of 'color of the car'.

But I understand what you're getting at, it'll be much more expensive to get rid of it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Honestly I'd rather have it in the housing, it looks less out of place than a random orange reflector hanging out on the bumper in a sea of 'color of the car'.


Yep. It ties in well to the clean design of the car. No good reason to have four lamps on each corner of the car.










Would it look even less cluttered without the reflector? Sure. Seeing as Audi doesn't get the option to skirt the US regs, though, I think they did an admirable job.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I like the way Porsche did with that, putting it right on the edge of the fender.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Not going to lie, I was fairly disappointed with the A3 initial release, but after reading and seeing all the chat on here and photos of the S3, I am pretty much sold now like Dan on getting one, my debate now if is if they offer exclusive colors if I should do it or not. I have my color picked out which is Verdant Green Pearl, but waiting to see what the hefty price tag on that will be given its a Bentley color, but should be in Audi's color data bank now. I've already put my ordering deposit down towards the car, just waiting on the paper to sign based off an email I received today from my sales rep. (had me thinking if they know something already that we don't). Also I did a crazy thing as well, I ordered a new black VW Jetta GLI 30 Edition for my wife @ $26,435 given she wants to trade in her Tiguan. I told her this is her early 7 years anniversary gift. :laugh:


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

JOES1.8T said:


> Not going to lie, I was fairly disappointed with the A3 initial release, but after reading and seeing all the chat on here and photos of the S3, I am pretty much sold now like Dan on getting one, my debate now if is if they offer exclusive colors if I should do it or not. I have my color picked out which is Verdant Green Pearl, but waiting to see what the hefty price tag on that will be given its a Bentley color, but should be in Audi's color data bank now. I've already put my ordering deposit down towards the car, just waiting on the paper to sign based off an email I received today from my sales rep. (had me thinking if they know something already that we don't). Also I did a crazy thing as well, I ordered a new black VW Jetta GLI 30 Edition for my wife @ $26,435 given she wants to trade in her Tiguan. I told her this is her early 7 years anniversary gift. :laugh:


Not sure if you've seen this:

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...-verdant-green-rs-7-at-audi-forum-ingolstadt/


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Zorro83 said:


> Not sure if you've seen this:
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...-verdant-green-rs-7-at-audi-forum-ingolstadt/


I've seen it on that Fourtitude posting and seen up in person on a RSQ3. Love the color, figure I would have one of the rarest colors on a S3 if that option is available.


----------

